# Blue balls?



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

when exactly does a man get blue balls?
when he had sex and wasn't able to come ?
or if he is too horney? :scratchhead: :scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

when my kids or dog rack me


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Normally it is from coming close but not ejaculating to many times. It hurts about as bad as being kicked there. Also once you have it it doesn't just go away and cumming at that point only helps a little bit.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Not everyone gets them. I never have. I understand it affects mostly younger guys. It is supposed to be due to extra blood engorging the testicles, which normally reduces after ejaculation. It has nothing to do with a build up of sperm. It's to do with experiencing a high state of arousal, and not getting relief.

*Draconis*-
If this is not too personal a question... I have read that balls swell during arousal/sex. Mine never have (or if they have, then not by much). If you have experienced blue balls, I have to ask, do yours swell?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

MarkTwain said:


> Not everyone gets them. I never have. I understand it affects mostly younger guys. It is supposed to be due to extra blood engorging the testicles, which normally reduces after ejaculation. It has nothing to do with a build up of sperm. It's to do with experiencing a high state of arousal, and not getting relief.
> 
> *Draconis*-
> If this is not too personal a question... I have read that balls swell during arousal/sex. Mine never have (or if they have, then not by much). If you have experienced blue balls, I have to ask, do yours swell?


Yes they become extremely tender like a bad bruise and even touching them hurts. If you have never fotten them than you are lucky. Normally the only time I ever got them was when a patner got me horny a few times like aroused then cool off, and arouseed again several times. They swell but slightly. It feels like an incredible pressure pushing out with no wheres to go. While ejaculation helps some, it does shorten the duraion a lot.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

draconis said:


> Yes they become extremely tender like a bad bruise and even touching them hurts. If you have never fotten them than you are lucky. Normally the only time I ever got them was when a patner got me horny a few times like aroused then cool off, and arouseed again several times. They swell but slightly. It feels like an incredible pressure pushing out with no wheres to go. While ejaculation helps some, it does shorten the duraion a lot.
> 
> draconis


OK, but now that you're older, is it still possible?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

MarkTwain said:


> OK, but now that you're older, is it still possible?



It is but with my MD I have difficulties with arousal in the first place and a low libido so that takes care of most of it. Though it isn't like the old days when there where not right times, or just playing around like before. My wife takes good care that I don't get BB. I have noticed I am a bit more immune to it but maybe because I have poor cirulation.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Drac-
Having seen your comments on other threads, I'm impressed at how vigorous your sex life is considering your MD. Avocado is a good food for helping with semen production - high in zinc. It does have a side-affect for some though - gas 

There is no way I could practice Semen Retention if I got "blue balls". I have not cum since Jan 10th


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

MarkTwain said:


> Drac-
> Having seen your comments on other threads, I'm impressed at how vigorous your sex life is considering your MD. Avocado is a good food for helping with semen production - high in zinc. It does have a side-affect for some though - gas
> 
> There is no way I could practice Semen Retention if I got "blue balls". I have not cum since Jan 10th


Actually like most activities in my life I have to plan for it by thinning my blood (tylonol) and taking high amounts of a muscle supplement for energy (get back to you on that one onve I am home) But the important thing is for me to manage what I have. I can still walk but some days it is tougher than others. Thank god I am good at the oral part so my wife is happy but she keeps me happy too

draconis


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Not everyone gets them. I never have. I understand it affects mostly younger guys. It is supposed to be due to extra blood engorging the testicles, which normally reduces after ejaculation. It has nothing to do with a build up of sperm. It's to do with experiencing a high state of arousal, and not getting relief.
> 
> *Draconis*-
> If this is not too personal a question... I have read that balls swell during arousal/sex. Mine never have (or if they have, then not by much). If you have experienced blue balls, I have to ask, do yours swell?


I will say that I will never be able to do your semem retention because I swell. If I come close to cumming but don't I get a pretty bad case of blue balls, and it's very, very painful! Mine can swell even if I am just thinking about sex.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I will say that I will never be able to do your semem retention because I swell. If I come close to cumming but don't I get a pretty bad case of blue balls, and it's very, very painful! Mine can swell even if I am just thinking about sex.


I believe there are exercises for shifting the blood, but some would consider them wacky because they involve visualisation. I have not had a problem so far. One day I got the tiniest little twinge but it soon went.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I believe there are exercises for shifting the blood, but some would consider them wacky because they involve visualisation. I have not had a problem so far. One day I got the tiniest little twinge but it soon went.


I actually have a doctor's appointment Monday to discuss a situation about this. Since my vasectomy the semen backs up and causes lumps where the tubes were cut and some discomfort if I don't release it fairly often. My regular doctor said it was not common, but it is known to happen. I can ejaculate 5-6 times in a day, and can go at it several times a day. I am curious to see what the deal is...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I can ejaculate 5-6 times in a day, and can go at it several times a day.


Without any loss of energy or horniness???


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

> I actually have a doctor's appointment Monday to discuss a situation about this. Since my vasectomy the semen backs up and causes lumps where the tubes were cut and some discomfort if I don't release it fairly often. My regular doctor said it was not common, but it is known to happen.


FYI: my husband had the same thing happening after his vasectomy, so there are others out there dealing with this.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Without any loss of energy or horniness???


Nope. There have been several times that I have done this, and my wife wanted loving at night. Well I am not one to turn down lovin, and was still able to give to her upon request.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

MsLady said:


> FYI: my husband had the same thing happening after his vasectomy, so there are others out there dealing with this.


Can you please tell me what happened?


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everybody!

Thank you for respond!!!


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

It has happened to me, but not very often probably less than 10 times. I've found that it happens when I've been aroused for a long time and with several hours of foreplay. There is nothing that could be done about it except wait a couple of days...and yes, it feels likes you've been kicked in the nuts. 

It causes what can best be described as a constant swelling throbbing discomfort in the balls and it feels like your stomach is knotted all the way up to the sternum. Worst of all it feels as if the pain is deep inside and unreachable.

It usually lasts a few hours and is gone the next day. But I've always felt it best to wait 2 or 3 days before getting back in the saddle.

I remember the first time my wife really studied my testicles. We were in the bath and she was giving me a gentle massage and just watching my balls expand and contract and move around. It's only an amount of millimeters but definitely noticable. It kept her amused for ages!


----------

